# 5 gallon hex w/ live plants & 2.5 gallon bow w/ live plants



## SuperSlow06 (Nov 13, 2013)

Greetings,
The photos, which I hope load, are of my 5 gallon hexagon and of a 2.5 gallon that I will be taking down shortly. The black and red betta I originally purchased for the 2.5 gallon and had it setup with a divider but I'm sad to say that they shortly passed away the following day. I was pretty upset and still am not 100% sure of what killed them but I believe it was something in my water. The Petco employee’s couldn’t believe I didn't just want another Betta considering the test strips indicated my water was fine and their policy is to replace the fish for free if it passes away in a week. I support their policy but I'm not a fish murderer and wanted to resolve the issue and have happy fish!! So in an effort to avoid this from reoccurring I pulled the entire tank apart and purchased bottled water and reset up the 2.5g tank which you see in the photos. The first fish I purchased was 3 glow light tetras which were on sale at Petsmart for a dollar a piece. I'll be honest, they didn’t seem to stand out to me until I put them in the tank and after they livened up these fish are really awesome. I then decided shortly after that I wanted another Betta and decided to try my luck with a baby Betta. The one I found and sadly the only one that seemed alert out of the 10 they had on the shelf is what you see in the picture. He was roughly about a 1/4" in length at best but still had a really pretty blue color and I believe he’s a crown tail. I quickly realized that I needed a bigger tank and purchased the 5 gallon Hex and set it up with live plants. My betta has almost tripled in size and the glow light tetras are loving the extra space and seem happy considering there is only 3 of them. I love watching these little guys and hate to admit that I will have to find them a new home in about 5 months due to a military move but so far it has been a great experience! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi SuperSlow, and welcome to the forum. Your tanks look great, and your bettas are very pretty.

I would strongly advise rehoming the tetras now, if you can. They are active fish, and really should be in at least a 20 gallon. Having them in the 5 gallon is doing three things:
- overloading the bioload of the 5 gallon, as there are too many fish in there;
- not giving the tetras adequate room to swim;
- not allowing them to fulfill their schooling needs. 
These problems are going to result in stressed fish, and stressed fish get sick more easily. Rehoming them to someone with a 20 gallon tank who can give them a full school would be in their best interests.


----------

